# Your dream rifle.



## bydand (Nov 11, 2006)

Just wondering what everybody would pick if you were given the opportunity to get 1 rifle, no cost to you, which one would you choose?  I know there will be as many different answers as there are responses, and I do not want this thread to disintergrate into why one is "better" than another, or why one is a bad or stupid choice.  Just interested in what everybodys tastes run to.

Mine?  Well that would be a Ruger Model 77 Magnum in .375 Holland & Holland.  I have always wanted a rifle that was chambered for this fine old cartridge, and I have had nothing but outstanding luck with anything that has the Ruger name on it.  It just is a marriage made in Heaven for me personally.


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 11, 2006)

Since you posted a bolt-action, I'll stick with that (don't get me started on combat rifles )

here's what I would like:

Ruger M77 mark II Target
.308 Winchester





I'd also want a Good scope (i.e. Swarovski, Zeiss, or Leupold)

I have a friend who has this rifle in .223 with a 3-14 (I think it's 3-14) Weaver Tactical scope with the mil-dot reticule. The thing is a friggin tack-driver.


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 11, 2006)

Sig-Blaser R93:

http://www.sigarms.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=31&productid=66

Ever since I saw Dawn of the Dead (the 2004 remake), and seeing Andy plink away at zombies, I wanted one...


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 12, 2006)

Grenadier said:


> Sig-Blaser R93:
> 
> http://www.sigarms.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=31&productid=66
> 
> Ever since I saw Dawn of the Dead (the 2004 remake), and seeing Andy plink away at zombies, I wanted one...


Now you went and done it...you just had to start me thinking about "tacticool" rifles 

I'll take this one...talk about being able to "reach out and touch someone"


----------



## Shovel Hook (Nov 12, 2006)

If custom is allowed, Smith Arms International M1A K-gun

Ordinary production model? Steyr AUG. Maybe that more than the shorty M1A. Always found it to be...sexy looking, favorite guns are .223 assault rifles, like the bullpup design. This is just an awesome firearm I have always wanted. 20" barrel at 31" OAL. Not much over 2 foot long for the 16" model.


----------



## bydand (Nov 13, 2006)

Shovel Hook said:


> If custom is allowed,




That's the beauty, anything is allowed, it's not our money!  

Good choices so far.  It is a pretty even mix between the traditional long guns and the Tac. versions.  Kind of suprizing actually.  I thought it was going to lean heavier toward the Tac. weapons.   Keep them coming!

I know mine is a dream rifle because the day I walk through the door and announce I just spent $2000 on a rifle, my wife would choke me with the checkbook.


----------



## wade (Dec 13, 2006)

M-1 Garand. I carried one in boot camp, I carried one in ITR. When I got to Nam I carried an M-14, but my love is still the M-1. No matter what you do to it or what you put it through it will always be faithful. It never gets jealous or nasty cause you look at other guns. It knows you will always come home to it. Oh yeah, got one years ago and still have it. Well, till the baby comes home from Iraq, then it's his.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 18, 2006)

Rifles, Rifles, Rifles..... Hmmmmmm  Ok I would definetly go with the M40A1 Sniper Rifle


----------



## kempo7 (Feb 26, 2007)

HK  PSG-1  the only rifle i want that i dont have.


----------



## modarnis (Mar 3, 2007)

It would have to be a Steyr Scout in .308


----------



## LawDog (Mar 3, 2007)

Springfield Armory match grade M1A1 Pre Banner, flash suppressor, 2- twenty round box mags, sling, B&L 2 1/2 - 9 variable, with factory bipod. I have it it for many years.


----------



## wade (Mar 3, 2007)

Crap, the baby came home, picked up the M-1 and the 45 and now he says he is being redeployed to Iraq at the end of March. DAMN!


----------



## Dave Leverich (Mar 4, 2007)

Damn Wade.
Tell him to keep his head down, I've got way more friends over there than I want. 

For me though, back to the 'dream' rifle... 50 cal, 20 power nikon, blowback ports so my shoulder knows which part of my body to go back to. Ding dong, the witch is dead.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 4, 2007)

Highest Price/Performance ratio in its class, IMO. Fun, historical and inexpensive to shoot in .22 LR:








*Model Golden 39A*

_The incomparable Marlin Golden 39A represents the oldest shoulder firearm design still being made anywhere in the world. In fact, the 39's great grandfather, the Model 1891, was the first repeating rifle to be chambered for the 22 Long Rifle cartridge. And over the years, Marlin 22's have become legendary among people who know rifles. The fact is, the Model 39 is still the standard by which all other 22 sporting rifles are judged. Understandable when you consider the clean, flat, solid top receiver, and an action machined from solid steel forgings, which are then heat-treated for greater strength. The Model 39A also features a rebounding hammer, a hammer block safety, and it disassembles in seconds with only a coin. And the stock is crafted from genuine American black walnut and features fine cut-checkering. Thanks to Micro-Groove® rifling, a special process that produces less bullet distortion and a better gas seal, the 39A gives you the kind of accuracy most other 22's can't touch._


----------

